# Top Fashion Trends That Will Rule 2021



## bamint (Feb 2, 2021)

*Top Fashion Trends That Will Rule 2021*



  






The year 2020 has not been the most glamorous year in terms of fashion as the pandemic locked us out entirely in our homes. But before the pandemic began, we saw some of the trending winter and summer collection outerwear in the summer and fall of 2019 and 2020 which shows some of the mind boggling trends.

Trending Winter Women and Men Clothes
Basic Solid Jeans
Mixed Print Art Jackets
Long Sleeve T-shirts
Nostalgia Inspired Jackets
Summer ultra-cool shorts
Stylist cropped sweatshirt
Printed hoodies

Trending Winter Women and Men Clothes
Are you thinking that you might lack trendy clothes this year? So for you, some of the trending winter collection women clothes and men clothes are mentioned below:

● Women and Men Sweatpants: Simple black sweatpants with an elastic cuff matched with printed or solid color t-shirts is giving a solid look to many young men and women out there. This look appears quite cool and gives a solid hip-hop vibe which is sure to make some onlookers groove.
● Men Hoodies: Some of the best sellers of 2020 which is continuing to be in demand are solid black hoodies. The street style vibe is being donned by many young men to drive up their fashion game. Zip up hoodies, hoodies specially with vibrant shades like aqua, beige, black are some of the best trends for men in 2020.
● Cropped Sweatshirts: We have often heard about cropped tops that not only gives a chic look but is also a relief during summer. Cropped sweatshirts are a new addition to this list. With any simple t-shirt, a cropped hoodie not only looks quite unique but gives a millennial touch to sweatshirt and hoodies. Not only women but men are equally flaunting this ultra-cool look which is surely to be in trend in 2021.
● Hoodie Dress: All you young ladies; ready to vibe with a hoodie dress; well, most people complaint that dress during winters are uncomfortable as its really too cold outside and to wear any dress is not something you will be going for. women hoodie dresses is the trend that has shown huge response which gives you the style and comfort to wear a dress that too in fuzzy winter.
● Ultra-Soft Sweatshirts: Soft sweatshirts including full zips and quarter zips has been super popular not only because of its street style vibe but also due to because it is quite comfortable and has an easy-care maintenance.

Basic Solid Jeans
Life without jeans is dull and boring. The trending jeans that have been the most in demand throughout the year has been the basic solid color jeans which not only looks cool but is also sturdy. These jeans are highly durable along with that it is also quite soft on skin. Solid denim jeans for both men and women are been paired with different t-shirts, jackets and sweatshirts which is not only impressive but it is also something you can wear in your leisure as well as work hours.

Mixed Print Art Jackets
This year along with solid colors, printed jackets with different colors and fabrics are showing great trends. Both men and women are increasingly flaunting such mixed print jackets and that too in a very reasonable price. So, make sure you check this out too and be updated with this fashion trend.

Long Sleeve T-shirts
Agree or not long sleeve printed or solid color t-shirt for both men and women has been the look of the year. It is not only comfortable but can go really well with cropped hoodies, sweatpantsand even shorts. In fact, long sleeve T-shirts and cropped hoodies has been the best-seller for the winter season.

Nostalgia Inspired Jackets
According to Google “vintage style” was the most searched fashion trend in 2020. Oversized puffer jackets for men and women is quite a trend. Most people say that it is making them feel like in 90s. It can be worn as normal coats and gives you the ultra-smart street look. Along with oversized jackets, gothic printed jackets have also been in trend which not only gives an urban street wear look but also makes you feel historic.

Summer ultra-cool shorts
Not only winters, but the last year saw some pretty cool trends for summer shorts for men like the baggy shorts and the chino. Considering summers are hot and humid, these shorts not only give you a refreshing feel but also is super cool specially paired with a casual t-shirt.

Stylist cropped sweatshirt
Cropped sweatshirts both printed and with solid colors have been the most fashionable trend this year. It gives you a classic urban street style. Along with that, the pharaoh prints are something which will also give you a gothic culture. Solid colors cropped sweatshirts like navy, aqua and beige color paired with baggy sweatpants and even skinny jeans gives you the modern streetwear look and has been among the best-selling sweatshirts.

Printed hoodies
Well, hoodies for men and women do trend always in winter wear but printed hoodies have been trending a lot. Geometric patterns, gothic prints, personalized prints have been a popular wear specially for the youth. Printed hoodies with crew neck, long sleeves and a relaxed fit is the popular choice. So, make sure you get this on your shelves right away.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

they posted the same spam on a home theater forum (at least they tried to, but it got deleted)


----------



## BrendalVinci (Feb 23, 2021)

Interesting. thanks for sharing your thought.


----------



## Inateag (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow, I totally agree with you, although fashion is so volatile and changes every day. I wear everything in a row to be honest if I like it.


----------



## joannabass (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree with your list 


bamint said:


> *Top Fashion Trends That Will Rule 2021*
> 
> View attachment 272332
> 
> ...


I agree with your thought, you are right about it. These fashion trends are really interesting.


----------



## CarolynVJ (May 6, 2021)

Basic solid jeans is an immortal classic.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

> This thread has run its course and is now closed. Create a new post if you have related questions or a statement to make.


----------

